# automator action de dossier



## getsugah (15 Février 2010)

bonjour.

je cherche a faire une manip visiblement assez simple, quand je déplace ou copie une musique dans le dossier ringtones d'itunes je souhaite qu'elle soit convertie en aac puis que l'extension passe en m4r.
mais pour le moment il ne se passe pas vraiment ce que je souhaite. je copie ou déplace une musique dans le dossier ringtones,itunes se lance et convertie en m4a mais la musique revient dans son dossier de départ et ne reste pas dans ringtones.
pour le moment je tatone et je ne trouve pas comment faire.

plus tard je testerai pour convertir une video pour l'iphone depuis le dossier video mais si j'arrive déjà avec la musique ce sera pas mal.

toutes ces action se feront depuis finder bien sur.

merci pour votre aide.


----------

